# Help



## Jjustin3720 (Feb 27, 2016)

I have a 2005 grizzly 660 and I have changed the stator and coil and spark plug and cdi box and still don't have a spark can anyone help me out


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Check the kill switch and connections to it.


----------

